# NAPRO Treatment



## puddles (Jun 5, 2008)

Anyone out there on Napro programme.  I started Low Dose Naltrexone and to take Femara on Day 3 of next cycle.  

Really excited after appointment on 25 Sept.  Definate hormone deficiency

Praying this will work 

Puddles


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hiya Puddles  
yeah we have done napro and i actually enjoyed doing it as i learnt so much about my body,the correct time to be having BMS   all about my cycles and my blood levels etc but in saying that it is also hard work so u have to be very dedicated iykwim
unfortunatly it didnt work for ourselfs thou as we had blocked tubes (had them reconstructed wile doin napro) but i know alot of people personlly who have acchieved 2/3 children by this method.
Are u attending galway?
If you would like any info or advice sur u can pm me and   i hope u achieve ure dreams


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

Wishing you all the best Puddles, hope your dream comes true . Missing all you girls at Craigavon support group, please tell them all I was asking for them


----------



## Zara* (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Puddles, I'm doing napro since Feb 08. I'm on clomid at the minute, was on femara up until I had ovarian drilling done in July. Am also on LDN. Def agree with you holly01 that you have to be dedicated to it. I'm giving it till december and if nothing has happened by then its time to move on. Are you with Dr B puddles?


----------



## puddles (Jun 5, 2008)

Holly - yes, I was down at Galway clinic - Dr McSharry.  Scan at Day 14 showed 1 big folical on one ovary and 4 small ones on the other.  

Glitter - we missed you at the last group meeting especially fatty.  Will tell them you were asking for them.

Zara - great to hear from someone on the programme.  I saw Dr McSharry.  I'm not sleeping well since I started LDN. Please tell me it gets better

Puddles


----------

